

[Alleged] Wikileaks Mirror Malware Warning - fun2have
http://www.spamhaus.org/news.lasso?article=665

======
DupDetector

      While trying to retrieve the URL: 
    
        http://www.spamhaus.org/news.lasso?article=665 
    
      The following error was encountered: 
    
        Access Denied.  
        Access control configuration prevents your request
        from being allowed at this time. Please contact your
        service provider if you feel this is incorrect.

~~~
landhar
I assume you're a script then. Would you mind tell HN about it ? I think this
might be a useful tool.

